# How to install drop or suspended ceiling.



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Looks good. :thumbsup:

One thing though that I noticed made it easier to get the tiles in, was to place them as you go along.

Put up the angles on the walls, put up all the mains, then as you put in the 2' or 4' cross pieces (in your case 2' is your only option), put the tile into the space as you go along. You only have to "work in" the last row.

None the less, all that matters is that it's done and looks good....and yours does.


----------



## jigger (Nov 2, 2014)

I forgot to mention that I did remove some cross pieces and placed tiles then replaced cross pieces. It would have been easier your way as getting the cross pieces out once they are clicked in they are very annoying to get out.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Yes they are  . Doable, but a big PITA.


----------



## Keith vent (Mar 25, 2012)

jproffer said:


> Yes they are  . Doable, but a big PITA.


Jproffer,
I was wondering, I have a suspended ceiling with old 2x4 ceiling tiles and office setting fluorescent lights. Can I just remove my old ceiling tiles and replace with new ones? Can canned lighting be utilized instead of the fluorescent lighting?

Thanks,

Keith


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

keithvent said:


> Jproffer,
> I was wondering, I have a suspended ceiling with old 2x4 ceiling tiles and office setting fluorescent lights. Can I just remove my old ceiling tiles and replace with new ones? Can canned lighting be utilized instead of the fluorescent lighting?


Yes to both


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

jigger said:


> This was the first time installing a drop ceiling


Looks good, but.....

You can use those lights (or buy new purpose built) and place then in the center of the tile. They are partially supported by the tile, but hanger wires pick up the majority of the load. You can also turn the duct outlet 90* to horizontal and run a short piece of flex to the diffuser, which again has support wires to structure.

It would improve the look 1000%


----------



## jigger (Nov 2, 2014)

Anti-wingnut said:


> Looks good, but.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True but it would be a huge pain. The lights are new build pots attached to the floor joists and one on the front right has limitations to its location due to obstructions in the floor joists. The air run could be moved rather easily and I might take that on when I do the other room.


----------



## nysvip (Feb 12, 2015)

Will give this a go, thanks.


----------

